

FriendFeed Blog: Simple Update Protocol: Update - paul
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2008/12/simple-update-protocol-update.html

======
paul
Also see [http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/18/friendfeed-says-sup-to-
a-n...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/18/friendfeed-says-sup-to-a-number-of-
new-services/)

------
brlewis
I've been waiting 2 months to talk about this:
<http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/2008-12-18>

